# Watership Down



## fluffybuns (Apr 20, 2015)

Omg, did anyone else cry at the end?
I am not really the "sensitive type" but jeez, my fiancée and I just watched Watership Down on Netflix and we both teared up at the end when....well, you know if you saw it or read the book. And man, it was dark and scary too! It really makes me want to spoil the crap out of my bunnies even more. They, on the other hand were not remotely disturbed by the movie, instead they were more interested in getting into the box of donuts.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 20, 2015)

I read them several decades back for a Children's Lit course and several more times since--both the animated film and the book tug strongly at your heart, for sure.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 25, 2015)

Watership Down is the very reason I own a rabbit today 

I saw the movie first, probably when I was a bit too young to have watched it. Later on I discovered it was also a book which was when I truly fell in love with the story. It's still my favourite book to this day, and I've certainly read it at least a dozen times.


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, I'm going to put it on my to-read least. After I emotionally heal from the movie that is. Gosh, I got all sentimental when I saw a bunny in the shelter that looked just like Hazel.


----------



## morganandbunns (Apr 26, 2015)

Despite it's graphic and often disturbing nature, I think we can still all agree that Watership Down is very good movie and an even better book. It captures the concept that humans are not the only things who have problems and feel emotions.


----------



## lovelops (Apr 26, 2015)

I loved it..

Vanessa


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 27, 2015)

I read the book after seeing the movie and was not disappointed. Each rabbit had an important role to play in the warren and an intriguing personality. I couldn't help but feeling guilty for how humans treat the natural world. The story explores the problems that wild rabbits face everyday and much of them result from humans treating the environment as a commodity. 
After this I'm much more mindful about the ways our actions affect those around us and beyond.


----------

